# Anybody Getting sunroof's put In?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

I know there's this company in rockville maryland called Automotive Essentials and the price goes lower with the bigger group of ppl getting it done. I'm very interested on gettin this done to my car. If anyone else is interested drop a line . Thanks guys. And cant wait for june 27th carlisle


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

i'd love to do it, but am worried about leaks and corrosion.. price is also a consern.. how much are we talking about?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Its very little goats out there with aftermarket sun/moon roofs in. I would but its not worth the problem down the road.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

i will get mine put in. I just know that if i have a big group, the price can go down and have me save 100 bucks


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

what is the price right now?


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I want to get this done one day also... but I think a ton of research is in order first to pick the best one to avoid problems later on.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

For right now the price to get a sunroof put in cost up to 999. The brand is called Webasto 710 But with a decent size group, the price can drop to 899 or maybe less. Doubt it getting much lower than 899. The company that I've heard is called Automotive Essentials in Rockville Maryland.


----------



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought mt GTO in phoenix AZ back in 2007 it came with moon roof i thought it was stock it looks great never had a prob with it. love it!! ill get pics soon


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah man please do. I actually just got mine put in and it looks stock as well. I'm very happy with the result


----------



## way2fasts (May 16, 2009)

do you guys have any leaking issues in the rain


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Sunroof's = chicks car/kids window to the sky.... and plus how do you enjoy one and drive?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe the company they use installs the same moonroof that is a factory option in Australia...should be just as nice as any OE type...as for what are they good for...they let in more light to the interior and are great for venting built up heat after your car has been parked for awhile...chick car...never heard that one before...
Bill


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

way2fasts said:


> do you guys have any leaking issues in the rain


no leaks what so ever in mine. I love mine. I use it all the time.


----------



## icekold (Aug 31, 2009)

Heeey New guy here. :seeya I got a Webasto sunroof put in by Automotive Essentials a couple years back on my Vehicross. They did great work and there have been no leaks whatsoever.


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

Personally I'd never do it. Things may be a little different up here with the weather, but every car I've known with an aftermarket sunroof eventually end up with leaks.On a side note your also adding weight and weakening the cars structure it being a unibody & all, and taking years off the cars life.

DON'T DO IT!


----------

